# GBR start well



## dianchi (28 July 2012)

Good test from Nicola Wilson, Buzz not living up to his name till he left the arena!

Roll on Mary later!


----------



## fallenangel123 (28 July 2012)

I thought it was lovely, quite relaxed and free although the walk was a bit tight. Disappointing score though.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (28 July 2012)

Thought it was lovely, well done to Buzz for keeping his cool bless him!
Deserved a better score.


----------



## atlantis (28 July 2012)

I think he deserved better than 51!!! Not a bad start though.


----------



## 4x4 (28 July 2012)

Yes they did deserve a better score compared to some of the others'


----------



## Feathered (28 July 2012)

Mary was awesome! (as usual) into 2nd place. Things are going to plan


----------



## debbielinder (28 July 2012)

Yes i agree Nicolas test was lovely and very consistant deffinatley the best test ive ever seen them do. But after watching some of the later tests im convinced she shud hav recieved a better mark?? Mary was amazing as always cant wait to see what william can pull out of the bag tomorrow


----------



## merrymeasure (28 July 2012)

debbielinder said:



			Yes i agree Nicolas test was lovely and very consistant deffinatley the best test ive ever seen them do. But after watching some of the later tests im convinced she shud hav recieved a better mark?? Mary was amazing as always cant wait to see what william can pull out of the bag tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree with this!


----------



## CatStew (28 July 2012)

I missed Mary King, is there anywhere I can watch it?  Couldn't find it on YouTube


----------



## CalllyH (29 July 2012)

I was there and disagree. Buzzs test was lacking impulsion and you could see Nicola working very hard with him to get what she wanted. Perhaps a couple more extra marks might have been deserved but there were some absolutely cracking tests so you could see why she received those marks


----------

